# Christmas Time is Almost Here!



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I love Christmas! It's only a few months before the holiday season begins. I'm going to start my Christmas shopping a little early this year. I love giving gifts. Maybe in October, I'm going to set up my christmas decorations and christmas lights. I love how christmas lights always make me hopeful.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ack! My boyfriend and I sang Christmas songs this evening. It's too early!!!  Have fun getting your house all decorated and stuff, however. Whatever makes you happy. This year, I think I may decorate for Halloween. I have this magazine that has patterns for cutouts and cool jack-o-lanterns. Not usually a Halloween person, but I think I'll try and get a little into the spirit this year.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Ack!


:ditto

How can anyone be thinking of Christmas now? Is it a half-year event?

I prefer Halloween because I get to dress in a costume and get free candy. And Thanksgiving because I can spend time with my family without all of the trees, greeting cards, gifts BS.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Belshazzar said:


> :ditto
> 
> How can anyone be thinking of Christmas now? Is it a half-year event?
> 
> I prefer Halloween because I get to dress in a costume and get free candy. And Thanksgiving because I can spend time with my family without all of the trees, greeting cards, gifts BS.


Yep, me too! Halloween is my favorite in fact! Oh noes, Satan's holiday!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We don't even celebrate Halloween here!!  

It's scary how close Christmas is already.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It is _so _not almost Christmas. Almost Christmas is middle of November, not September.

Although this thread has officially made me anxious about it, no matter what month it is now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ospi said:


> We don't even celebrate Halloween here!!
> 
> It's scary how close Christmas is already.


Really? I didn't know that! *Adds to knowledge base*


----------



## Amy Acer (Sep 13, 2010)

omg i dont want to even think about christmas... the people flooding the streets and stores and holiday music on every friggin station! :mum

im going to burn a bunch of CD's and stock up on food and hibernate


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tralalalala lalalala. Someeeeething something new is blah blah tralalalala lalalala!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

About time to tell my political leaders where they can stick their taxpayer-funded "Holiday Tree." Gee, what holiday would that be?:stu

OK, there is one store that has x-mas trees that don't offend me. Cabela's decorates their trees with lights inside empty red & green shotgun shells. It's so amusing that I can manage to overlook the fact that it's still an x-mas tree.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol as soon as September arrives Christmas comes around so quick for me. It's the fastest part of the year. Hoping to buy something as a gift today actually. Though, I couldn't put the decs up in October lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Groan. Perhaps UltraShy can just shoot me now.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

You remind me of my brother. He has a thing about Christmas, particularly lights. He plans elaborate lighting displays for the house. He's obsessed with such displays in general, but Christmas is the main opportunity. He's also into the exchange of gifts, but not in a nice way.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Christmas time is really depressing for me - Some of the shops have Christmas things out for sale here


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> He's also into the exchange of gifts, but not in a nice way.


He throws them at you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> *Christmas Time is Almost Here! *


And this is in the Positive Thinking forum because.......????

Sounds more like a FRUSTRATION topic to me!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> And this is in the Positive Thinking forum because.......????
> 
> Sounds more like a FRUSTRATION topic to me!


Haha. I think the OP is excited though.

My mother finished her Christmas shopping in July. :sus She hates the Christmas rush.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

leonardess said:


> He throws them at you?


Actually, yes, lol. I made a thread on what happened Christmas day last year.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Christmas!!!!! I love Christmas!! Now that it is getting cold it's hard for me not to think about it. Christmas songs were running through my head last night. I've already started planning what Christmas goodies I'm going to bake and what I'm going to give as presents. 

I feel less anxious when I'm doing Christmas activities too, like decorating and baking, I feel like I can do anything/talk to anybody when I'm doing those things. It makes me feel happy and full of energy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap, it's my favorite orange tree stealer!!!!


----------



## maltese (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the thoughts of Christmas but find it very difficult time of year. There is this huge build up to Christmas day and then thats it for another year. I often get depressed at Christmas.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I used to like Christmas but I don't really care one way or another anymore. It used to have meaning to me but now it just seems like some kind of pointless Holiday.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

there needs to be little kids around to give Christmas that feeling of excitement for me now, I can enjoy it vicariously by watching them. But now its pretty much just another day for me except the house looks prettier and the dinners better, its a good excuse to drink as well lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't mind christimas time. Christmas time is coming round more quicker than it used to be I feel because I still remember when it was christmas last year and I was celebrating 2010. 
The thing I don't really like about christmas is the present giving, it's so hard sometimes to think of stuff to buy people. I know its the thought that counts and the spending time with family and friend that should matter more than giving pressies. Hopefully i'll have a job soon, so i can afford to buy people pressies. 

Can't wait though to be able to buy stuff for my boyfriend and send it to him (coz he doesn't live here) Like a goodie box 

I love seeing tinsel and christmas decorations up in the stores. It makes everywhere feel more cheerful and putting our own decs up


----------



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

It's too bad most people in this forum hates Christmas. I used to not like Christmas as well. I remember the first Christmas when a loved one died. It can be awfully lonely. But I figured, Christmas is my excuse to spend time with family, put up decorations around the house, not be stingy in buying presents. Christmas always make me hopeful. I light up inside when I hear Christmas bells ting-ting-tingaling.

I love the holiday seasons!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oopsie. I do like Christmas, it's just that this year I'm totally unprepared and likely to remain so due to various circumstances. But hey, it's still christmas. I actually prefer the run-up to it more than the actual day itself.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Holy crap, it's my favorite orange tree stealer!!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Christmas?*... I'm still decorating for Fall/Halloween. I still have help my son make the scarecrow for the yard and put out all the faux black crows on our fence... put up the orange and purple lights in the trees and the fake cobwebs and the other yard stuff. My son isn't sure whether he can still trick or treat at 12 y/o lol.... lots of kids do it all the way up to age 16 so I've not decided on that... he says he shouldn't since he has braces and can't eat 90% of what he gets anyway... that's a good point he has. Sooo... we may just have a Halloween night at home with movies and sleeping bags and stuff... but _*Christmas*_? NOOOOOO.... not yet please.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love Christmas too - ironically I do... for my son mostly... but it's hard... the hardest time of year but I make it happy and joyful for him. My first husband died the day after Christmas... December 26th, 1996. That is so heavy on my mind every year that it sucks a bit out of it. I still remember coming home after work at night... to a totally dark house... to find him lying dead on the floor next to the bed... yeah... Merry Christmas. My mom also died in December in 1999 and my favorite dog ever - that I had for 11 years died two years ago a week before Christmas. So yeah... that time of year is really hard... but I push through it every year - thank goodness I have my son to keep me going, keep me thankful and feeling the joy of the season in spite of all that would suck that out of it. I decorate and bake and cook an awesome supper and force myself to spend time with family. It takes the sting out of it all.


----------



## jdemo (Nov 20, 2010)

*Anxiety over Christmas Party!*

I am so stressed out right now. I have two weeks before I am throwing a huge company Christmas party. I do not know what to do. The party is going to have about 50 people and I am scared I won't be able to meet the expectations of the company. Any suggestions for some good Christmas music list that will get people dancing and drinking? I also need help with some Christmas recipes, mostly appetizers. Any suggestions?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas I like..:yes


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Christmas is almost worthless to me without a social life when it comes to celebrating, and getting presents. I see it as a day to respect and celebrate the birth of jesus.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I love me some Christmas time. The only way it could possibly be any better, is if I was 9 years old again and for school to be canceled for 2 weeks due to a massive snow storm!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

For the past few Christmases, I've felt Scrooge-y about it because I began questioning my religion. Plus, I don't like people, and it reminded me that animals get eaten, and about hypocrisy. 

This year is different, though. I feel like my joy for the holiday is returning because I can appreciate home more after having been away. Christmas reminds me of the excitement I felt as a child. Especially since my beloved grandma died this summer, those memories are so important. I just got an idea.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol bit early don't you think?:b

I remember i went on a mini holiday last year and my relatives didn't celebrate Christmas in there country.We received presents and got to open them a few days early which was pretty cool lol.I've seen ads for christmas 3 months before its going to start though, its quite ridiculous all the commercialism and the stress that can result from it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bump...for 2012..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I love receiving gifts, but I can't really give gifts. Don't really have the money to. Does that make me a bad person at my age? :blank


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> I love receiving gifts, but I can't really give gifts. Don't really have the money to. Does that make me a bad person at my age? :blank


No, at least you're honest x3 My mom's boss just tells everyone she's "Jehova's Witness" so she can't give gifts, but by all means, she'll accept them.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Bah humbug. :c


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Best part of the year


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

I like Christmas trees.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to christmas this year, and i like the lights and our awesome christmas tree each year that i sit in front because yeah i just love lights and its all looks very nice, and i prefer giving instead of getting not because of some moral principle or anything but i don't need anything really since i can buy most things myself, i do appreciate the thought though, but i don't need anything expensive or anything, besides it saves money, i don't know i just don't really need presents : o


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't wait for Christmas! <3 all the decorations, dinners, skating, snow, hot chocolate!


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not crazy about it, but I do have fun picking out some little gifts for people. Family gatherings are full of loud kids distracting everyone now so I can have peace and quiet as long as I can get away from them.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

This time of year, seeing all the lights and decorations and listening to the non-stop Christmas music, always puts me in a better mood.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

We got our tree and decs up. Got most of my gifts to give and I'm taking the family out for dinner so quite looking forward to it as always..plus I'm listening to the snowman song on the telly at the mo 

Love going out at nights though and seeing town/other areas trimmed up and whatnot


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Us terrorists celebrate it toooooooo!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

that may be great


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Christmas? You mean that time of year where everbody else is with loved ones or curled up in a blanket with their significant other?

I'll be home alone, miserable.


----------

